# si <présent> + futur / conditionnel



## helltone

Il faut que je te prévienne que j'aurai des problèmes d'argent fin avril si je ne suis toujours pas payé d'ici là (futur simple)

ou


Il faut que je te prévienne que j'aurais des problèmes d'argent fin avril si je ne suis toujours pas payé d'ici là (conditionnel présent)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est une certitude (malheureusement   ) si la condition se réalise. Il faut donc le futur : j'aurai.


----------



## muycuriosa

Je suis d'accord avec Agnès: il faut le futur dans la phrase que vous avez proposée.

Pour le conditionnel, il faudrait changer toute la phrase - et aussi le sens:

Il faut que je te prévienne que j'aurais des problèmes d'argent fin avril si je n'étais toujours pas payé d'ici là (conditionnel présent)

Dans ce cas-là, ce ne serait plus une certitude. Au contraire, pour le locuteur, ce serait plutôt improbable qu'il ne soit pas payé. Et alors, ce ne serait pas non plus très probable qu'il ait des problèmes d'argent.


----------



## muriel46mr

oui! le futur!


----------



## la fée

Bonjour à tous! Je sais que généralement s'il y a le conditionnel présent dans la principale, il y aura un imparfait de l'indicatif dans la subordonnée, mais peut-il y avoir aussi un présent? Exemple: "S'il fait beau demain, j'irais volontiers à la mer!" est-elle correcte cette phrase? ou doit-on forcément dire "S'il faisait beau..."? MERCI!!!


----------



## nicduf

S'il fait beau demain, *j'irai* (futur)volontiers à la mer!"
S'il faisait beau demain, *j'irais *(conditionnel)volontiers à la mer!"


----------



## la fée

Oui, merci nicduf, je sais que les deux exemples que tu proposes sont parfaitement corrects... toutefois, je voudrais savoir s'il peut être acceptable d'employer le présent, comme à dire: si demain le temps est beau, j'aimerais (mais je ne sais pas si je pourrai) aller à la mer...


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la proposition conditionnelle n'est pas hypothétique mais réelle comme dans l'exemple initial (_s'il *fait* beau demain_), on peut utiliser les temps habituels pour la principale, c'est-à-dire les temps que l'on utiliserait sans conditionnelle.

Ainsi donc, si on peut utiliser un conditionnel dans la principale seule, par exemple par politesse comme dans _J'*aimerais* aller à la mer demain_, on peut rajouter une proposition conditionnelle réelle :

_S'il *fait* beau demain, j'*aimerais* aller à la mer._ 

En revanche, comme on ne dit pas _J'irais à la mer demain_ sans hypothèse irréelle associée, il serait incorrect d'utiliser un conditionnel dans ce cas :

_S'il *fait* beau demain, j'irais volontiers à la mer._ 
_S'il *fait* beau demain, j'*irai* volontiers à la mer._  (hypothèse réelle)
_S'il *faisait* beau aujourd'hui, j'*irais* volontiers à la mer._  (hypothèse irréelle)


----------



## la fée

@ *Maître Capello:
* je ne suis pas d'accord... Que pensez-vous de "Si ça ne vous dérange pas, j'ouvrirais la fenêtre." je trouve cette phrase tout à fait correcte, vu que le conditionnel est aussi employé pour exprimer un désir, si je ne me trompe pas... "J'irais à la mer", n'exprime-t-il pas aussi un désir?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas correct. Il y a bien sûr un désir sous-jacent dans la *phrase*, mais il n'y a aucun désir inclus dans le *verbe* même, contrairement à _aimerais, souhaiterais, voudrais_, etc.

_Si ça ne vous dérange pas, j'ouvrirais la fenêtre._ 
_Si ça ne vous dérange pas, je *voudrais* ouvrir la fenêtre._


----------



## la fée

*Maître Capello,* dans le dictionnaire Boch français-italien j'ai pourtant trouvé cette phrase: "Si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, je m'absenterais quelques jours."


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a donc une faute dans votre dictionnaire !


----------



## Mauricet

Le mot _volontiers_ change tout ! _J'ouvrirais *volontiers* la fenêtre_ équivaut à _Je voudrais ouvrir la fenêtre_, et de même _J'irais volontiers à la mer_ est correct, mais pas *_J'irais à la mer_, tout court, pour exprimer le désir d'aller à la mer.

_Si ça ne vous dérange pas, j'ouvrirais volontiers la fenêtre_  , mais
_S'il fait beau demain, j'irais à la mer_ 

En revanche, le





> _S'il *fait* beau demain, j'irais volontiers à la mer._


de Maître Capello me semble exagéré, à cause de cet adverbe _volontiers_. Pour moi, cette phrase est correcte et même élégante.

la fée, cette phrase du dictionnaire Boch "Si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, je m'absenterais quelques jours" est vraiment choquante pour nous francophones.


----------



## la fée

Merci pour vos réponses... ce qui me choque, c'est qu'il y ait des fautes même dans un dictionnaire sérieux comme le Boch!
Et de cette phrase, qu'en pensez-vous?
"Si cela vous convient, nous pourrions essayer de nous voir la semaine prochaine."


----------



## Mauricet

> "Si cela vous convient, nous pourrions essayer de nous voir la semaine prochaine."


_Nous pourrions essayer de nous voir la semaine prochaine _ est possible aussi, sans la condition "Si cela vous convient". Je ne sais pas si c'est une règle pour savoir si le conditionnel présent est possible après ou avant une condition "si + présent", mais c'était le cas aussi de _J'irais volontiers à la mer_ comme de _J'aimerais ouvrir la fenêtre_, alors que _*J'ouvrirais la fenêtre_ ou _*J'irais à la mer_ ou même _*Nous essayerions de nous voir la semaine prochaine_ ne sont pas possibles.


----------



## gargoyle70

Dans mon cours français, nous avons appris le conditionnel comme ça:

si + présent indicatif > futur simple, impératif, ou infinitif
si + imparfait > conditionnel présent
si + plus-que-parfait > conditionnel passé

Mais si je veux demander les recommandations ou préférences de quelqu'un, qu'est-ce que je dis?
Par exemple, peux-je dire "Si tu as des recommandations sur des bons films, j'aimerais bien les connaître"?  (avec si + présent > conditionnel présent)

[…]

Merci en avance pour votre aide!


----------



## duduu_cl

Je pense que c'est vraiment une possibilité, parce que dans ce cas là, le conditionnel est une forme de politesse, comme t'as dit toi-même.


----------



## OLN

[…]

Un bon exemple est de dire _J'aimerais _ou_ Je voudrais _+ _infinitif_ qui atténue la demande, la prière ou le souhait et rend la question moins abrupte. La condition implicite est la même que dans ta langue maternelle (_si ça ne vous dérange pas, si je peux me permettre ou si vous me permettez, avec votre accord_, etc.).

[…]


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je trouve la question intéressante car effectivement, je crois que dans la formule de politesse la concordance des temps n'est pas systématiquement la même.

Rectifiez-moi si je me trompe, mais je dirais facilement, comme le signale Gargoyle :

- Pourriez-vous me prêter un stylo si vous en avez un de trop ? Conditionnel présent / Indicatif présent
- Si vous faites escale à Madrid voudriez-vous bien m'apporter un pot de rillettes ? même concordance

Est-ce incorrect ou bizarre de le dire comme ça ? 

Gévy


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir Gévy!

Vous croyez bien, et vos phrases ne sont pas du tout bizarres.

Voyez un ex. tiré du "Français facile" :
1. Je veux savoir si vous avez reçu mon courrier.
Je voudrais savoir si vous avez reçu mon courrier.


----------



## Gévy

Merci Roméo, donc ces usages du conditionnel avec des temps de l'indicatif autres que l'imparfait sont possibles, mais ils sont réservés au conditionnel de politesse.

Je n'y avais jamais fait attention ! 

Bonne soirée à tous,

Gévy


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

je me permets de réouvrir ce vieux fil car récemment j'avais un doute similaire. Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire, dans une phrase hypothétique où l'on veut atténuer la réalité de nos propos : _Si tu viens, je serais gentille avec toi, _presque comme une équivalente de _je pourrais être gentille avec toi_, ─ au lieu d'utiliser le futur, qui montrerait le fait comme devant s'accomplir forcément ?

J'ai trouvé sur la toile une remarque de Grevisse, cité par quelqu'un à partir d'une édition apparemment différente à la mienne, puisque je n'ai pu la retrouver :

_« Le conditionnel peut très souvent être substitué au futur, notamment quand il s'agit d'exprimer une affirmation atténuée. _ Voir Grevisse § 1097 a) Remarque n° 2 (p. 1670 de mon édition). _»_

J'ai l'impression que, si l'on utilise le conditionnel présent dans la principale, ceci pourrait se faire (ou devrais-je écrire _« ceci se ferait » _?) en ayant recours à une périphrase verbale : _si tu viens, je POURRAIS être gentille avec toi_. Pourtant, je veux savoir s'il est possible de le faire sans celle-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Si tu viens, je serais gentille avec toi_. 

Le conditionnel d'atténuation n'est envisageable qu'avec un verbe modal :

_Si tu viens, je *pourrais* être gentille avec toi._​_Si tu viens, je *voudrais* te faire un cadeau._​_Si tu viens, j'*aimerais* que tu te tiennes bien._​_Si je ne rate pas mon bus, je *devrais* arriver à l'heure._​
Cela dit, le conditionnel est possible s'il est employé en corrélation avec l'imparfait pour le verbe de la proposition conditionnelle :

_Si tu *venais*, je *serais* gentille avec toi._ ​


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour 

Dans le passage suivant je vous propose le propos de Mike (l'époux d'Ellie) lors d'une discution avec l'ancien tuteur (Lippincott) de sa femme où celui-là exprime sa réaction à l'égard de Greta (l'amie intime d'Ellie) si un jour elle se présente chez lui pour rendre visite à Ellie :

- Mariés depuis très peu de temps, nous aspirons à notre tranquillité… au moins pour quelques mois. Je ne prétends pas que si Greta veut nous rendre visite pour un week-end, nous lui *fermerions *la porte au nez. À l’occasion, il sera tout à fait naturel qu’Ellie et elle se revoient. (Source : La nuit qui ne finit pas, p 62, Agatha Christie, traduit de l’anglais par Claire Durivaux).

Je me demande si l'emploi du conditionnel présent est correct ici. Si on veut exprimer un éventuel on devait avoir un futur simple à la place du conditionnel présent, non ?  Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci infiniment ! ​


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase n'est en effet pas correcte ; il convient d'employer des temps cohérents :

_Si Greta *veut* nous rendre visite pour un week-end, nous lui *fermerions* la porte au nez._ 
_Si Greta *veut* nous rendre visite pour un week-end, nous lui *fermerons* la porte au nez._ 
_Si Greta *voulait* nous rendre visite pour un week-end, nous lui *fermerions* la porte au nez._ 

P.S.: Qui est Greta ? Qui est Ellie ? Comment s'appelle la femme de Mike ? Quel est le nom de l'ex-tuteur ? Essayez de vous mettre à notre place quand vous donnez le contexte ; nous ne pouvons pas deviner qui est qui.


----------



## OLN

Peut-être que la traductrice a choisi le conditionnel parce qu'il suit "Je ne prétends pas que nous irions jusqu'à lui fermer la porte au nez".
Ca rendrait la condition "si Greta veut nous rendre visite pour un week-end" accessoire : l'hypothèse est vague  (il n'est pas question d'un week-end précis à venir) et pourrait servir d'exemple parmi d'autres.

Est-ce que je cherche des excuses ?


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Est-ce que je cherche des excuses ?


Oui ! 

_Je ne prétends pas que_ ne change en effet rien à la concordance des temps :

_Je ne prétends pas que__ nous *irions* jusqu'à lui fermer la porte au nez si Greta *voulait* nous rendre visite pour un week-end.
Je ne prétends pas que nous *irons* jusqu'à lui fermer la porte au nez si Greta *veut* nous rendre visite pour un week-end._


----------



## Chocou

Je vous remercie tous du fond du coeur pour votre aide   et je voudrais m'excuser de ne pas être très clair sur le contexte de l'extrait, je corrige immédiatement.


----------



## gouro

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, le conditionnel est possible s'il est employé en corrélation avec l'imparfait pour le verbe de la proposition conditionnelle :
> 
> _Si tu *venais*, je *serais* gentille avec toi._ ​



Si le jeûne n'était pas une obligation, beaucoup de musulmans ne feraient pas le jeûne.
Est-ce que, sémantiquement, il est correct d'employer la tournure : imparfait et conditionnel ? Parce que pour le ramadan, il n'y a pas d'hypothèque irréelle, c'est une réalité que nous vivons !

Ou, il faut employer, dans ce cas, la tournure présent+futur ?

Si le jeûne n'est pas une obligation, beaucoup de musulmans ne feront pas le jeûne.

D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> Parce que pour le ramadan, il n'y a pas d'hypothèse irréelle, c'est une réalité que nous vivons !


Si ! L'hypothèse est en effet négative : _si le jeûne *n'*était *pas* obligatoire_. Or le jeûne *est* obligatoire. C'est donc bel et bien une hypothèse irréelle. La construction _si_ <imparfait> + <conditionnel> est donc parfaitement appropriée.



gouro said:


> Si le jeûne n'est pas une obligation, beaucoup de musulmans ne feront pas le jeûne.


Cette phrase est grammaticalement correcte, mais elle n'a pas le sens que vous voulez lui donner. Elle implique en effet une condition *réelle* avec une conséquence sur le futur.


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Si tu veux, on voyagerait ensemble ? 

Est-ce juste ? Merci


----------



## Bezoard

C'est possible, selon le contexte.


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

J'attends déjà avec impatience l'arrivée du juillet, et toi, est-ce que mon projet te passionne ? Si tu veux, on voyagerait ensemble ? On aura d'excellents souvenirs.

Est-ce juste?


----------



## Bezoard

Presque : _J'attends déjà avec impatience l'arrivée d*e* juillet, et toi, est-ce que mon projet te passionne ? Si tu veux, on voyagerait ensemble ? On aura*it* d'excellents souvenirs._
ou alors 
_Si tu veux, on *voyagera* ensemble ? On aura d'excellents souvenirs._
Il faut garder une cohérence entre les temps, soit futur soit conditionnel.


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

[…]_ Si tu veux, on voyagerait ensemble ? Je suis sûr qu'on aura une expérience inoubliable._

Est-ce que ça serait juste, cette phrase ? Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Non, j'ai déjà répondu plus haut. Il faut une cohérence des temps/modes entre
_Si tu veux, on voyage*rait* ensemble ? _et_ Je suis sûr qu'on au*ra* une expérience inoubliable._
Soit_ voyagerait/aurait, _soit_ voyagera/aura._


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

aurait alors?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui.
Ou bien "voyagera" !


----------

